# hernia repair with excision of scar tissue



## cooper1 (May 11, 2009)

One of my drs did a incarcerated ventral hernia report and excision of scar tissue mass in the subcutaneous tissue. Is there a code for the scar tissue removal?

Thanks

Tracey


----------



## mbort (May 11, 2009)

was this "scar tissue" excised from the entry point of the incision for the hernia?  If so, then I would consider it his approach.


----------

